# Hold'e & Hit'Em Club BBQ



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Just posted a link for our 24th Annual BBQ in upcomming events. Come join us January 14, 2011 thru January 16, 2011.

www.hhclub.org


----------



## jefull77 (Jul 5, 2007)

Where is the cookoff going to be located at?


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Houston Farm & Ranch Club on Hwy 6 north of I-10 W about 1.5 miles.

Right before the entrance to Bear Creek Golf World.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

BFAM cookers are all signed up.

Has Johnny Trigg signed up again this year? Y'all need to have an auction and see about him being the auctioneer. THAT would be a hit.

We had a blast last year even though we froze hard!

I believe it's $10 for adults and $5 for kids to get in. Do yourself a favor and bring some tip money for the rickashaw guy. You'll thank me later.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

I will be there cooking for the Bad Girls Gone Wild. Brian Slaven (The Texas Gourmet) will be cooking specialty items with us, I look forward to cooking with him also.
I hope to see Johnny Trigg there.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

It will be froze HARD again this year as well..


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Tiny we hope the freeze won't get us again but the what's a BBQ without a little weather. The rest get signed up and we will see you out there. On Friday night the HHC Club has a little event in the arena where we "pin" our new "candidates" for their 18 months of "training" where our so to be new members are presented their new class theme material from their "Mutha" which you will see when they pick up the garbage during the BBQ and all are welcome to watch this little show. Just ask for the "pinning time" from any of our membership when you get on site. It's generally 7 or 8 pm in the arena.

Registration is still open for this fine BBQ event. Spaces have been rearranged to accommodate over 135+ competitors with your standard large space. We are filling up fast so come join the fun and win some money. 

We also have our Kid's Q returning for our little chefs.

BBQ for the Kids!


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

The low for Friday is about 50 as of the last report.


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Sounds like fun! Do you have to know some one to get some q like the Houston cook off?


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Always an advantage to have an inside track with a team but not entirely the case as many folks welcome a visitor.


----------



## jefull77 (Jul 5, 2007)

Real Deal Cookers will be out there.... looking forward to meeting some great 2coolers and cooking up some great BBQ!!!!!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Spaces are marked. Electrical is in place. We with HHC are ready for you cookers. Weather is going to be more mild than we thought and certainly better than last year. So let's start cooking for the kids.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

speckledred said:


> Spaces are marked. Electrical is in place. We with HHC are ready for you cookers. Weather is going to be more mild than we thought and certainly better than last year. So let's start cooking for the kids.


We are ready...had our last meeting before the cookoff at BWW last night.

Any word on if Smokin' Triggers is entered again this year??


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

BBQ is on! Had to leave this morning for work with lots on my plate( pun intended). Thank to all that joined us and there's plenty of time to join us and visit with some great folks. Kids Que is firing up for the little chefs. BBQing for the kids!


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Great event, speckledred! I had my posse of ladies (see 'em ridin' double on the bull?) so I got to meet alot of people.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the beer, Drew. I wish I could've gotten there earlier.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

We had a great cook-off and gave away a bunch of money. What a great tune-up for HLS&R.

Thanks to all the 2coolers that joined us and we look forward to seeing you next year!


----------



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

It was a really great cook-off.
We (Original Kowboy Kookers) had a great turnout and tons of fun. 

I'm already looking forward to HLSR. 

And thanks to the H&H guys for putting in all of their hard work!


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

goinpostal3 said:


> It was a really great cook-off.
> We (Original Kowboy Kookers) had a great turnout and tons of fun.
> 
> I'm already looking forward to HLSR.
> ...


I saw your tent. I would have sic'd the ladies on you if I had known...lol

Our next one is on 3/25 or 26..Ft Bend Fairgrounds.


----------



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

Angler2407 said:


> I saw your tent. I would have sic'd the ladies on you if I had known...lol
> 
> Our next one is on 3/25 or 26..Ft Bend Fairgrounds.


Now that could have been fun! With Saturday being my B-Day, and me not making my own drinks, I was NOT responsible for my actions, LOL. I'm not usually a dancer, but lets just say I was in rare form. Finally shut the party down about 2:30am!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I guess that would be Masonic Lodge in March at Ft Bend and I'll be there with PMS Cookers. 

We have a HHC crawfish boil May 7, 2011. Come eat some bugs!


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

goinpostal3 said:


> Now that could have been fun! With Saturday being my B-Day, and me not making my own drinks, I was NOT responsible for my actions, LOL. I'm not usually a dancer, but lets just say I was in rare form. Finally shut the party down about 2:30am!


That has been our big b-day party for the Mrs and our pitmaster (she on the 15th and he ont he 16th) 2 years in a row. The girls were hitting up guys at tents to get the b-day girl a shot. That worked ALOT.

Specklered...yep...we plan on being in Rosenberg for that one, too.

Randy....March 25th & 26th..FT Bend fairgrounds....I think Marshall is gonna cook it too. It will be a good time


----------



## Speckhunter77 (May 14, 2006)

Russ,sorry i did not make HHC cookoff this year,but we will be there next year. The Masonic Lodge is the 25th & 26th of March and my team "A Bit Disturbed" will be out there to show my amigos at P.M.S. how to really burn some stuff up...looking foward to it....WHY YOU NO CALL ME!?!?!....HAHAHA


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

We look forward to seeing you out there next year with a bunch more 2coolers.


----------

